# Nodak Outdoors has a new Sponsor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please help me welcome Wing Magic Decoys, the newest sponsor of the Nodak Outdoors Community!

Wing Magic Decoys are a new style of spinning wing duck decoys that don't require batteries or wind, are 100% waterproof, and are SILENT!

Check them out at www.wingmagic.com

Or they're available now in the store here at Nodak Outdoors:

Wing Magic Decoys

Please help me make them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard :thumb:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Wing Magic....... :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome! :welcome:

Ryan


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome to the best run forum on the net!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Welcome!!! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Get a cup of coffee and pull up a chair, howdy and welcome.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome from the heartland - well, at least a part of the heartland...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

welcome :welcome:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:welcome:

Thanks for the support


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Wecome aboard!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks and welcome!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

C'mon in and welcome :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome and thank you. :beer:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Welcome to one of the best if not THE best hunting forum online.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Chuck


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome!

Ryan


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## WingMagic (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm excited to be affiliated with NoDak Outdoors.

Brent


----------

